# New stainless steel 510 connection



## Andre (8/12/14)

These should be installed in new Reos from around the end of January 2015.
Apart from the obvious pros of stainless steel, it also means:

No more gaskets.
No more center pin.
Adjustable 510 connection.
Can be retrofitted in current Reos if sent to Reosmods, but if it ain't broke why fix it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (8/12/14)

Winner


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

From the Reo modmaster yesterday:

_I got some of the parts I am still missing the female end of the center post . It will still be 2 to 4 weeks before these hit the site .
One hoople proof adjustable stainless 510 connection
_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Maybe waiting has its perks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

